# Samsung W I1850 with Firmware 2.3.6 Baseband I8150DXLM2



## Potty (Aug 16, 2012)

As this is my first post and I hope I am posting in the correct forum - I have a Samsung Galaxy Wonder I1850 and the firmware has been updated to 2.3.6.

I have searched the web trying to find out how to root it so that I can get rid of some bloatware and at the same time improve its performance. All the sites that I have checked on the web there is no instructions pertaining to my model number with this firmware version of 2.3.6.

All the sites that I have visited refer to the earlier firmware but I did find reference to the Samsung Galaxy S that has the Gingerbread 2.3.6. However there is no indication as to weather it would root my particular smartphone.

Has anybody had any experience with this model of phone or can point me in the right direction to gain some information - Thanking you in advance - Cheers


----------

